

Microcode parser for AMD, Intel, and VIA processors - wila
https://github.com/ddcc/microparse

======
wila
I should have also added a link to this pdf [1] "Security analysis of x86
Processor microcode" which uses the microcode parser.

[1]
[https://www.dcddcc.com/pubs/paper_microcode.pdf](https://www.dcddcc.com/pubs/paper_microcode.pdf)

~~~
acqq
And according to the paper, the microcode parsers referred don't actually
parse the encrypted blocks, those that contain the actual microcode. Just the
headers of the patches.

------
userbinator
Some interesting analysis of Intel microcode:

[http://inertiawar.com/microcode/](http://inertiawar.com/microcode/)

~~~
xai3luGi
The PDF mentioned below is much more interesting.

~~~
madez
Spatial references in a tree are inadequate. You should use relational
instead. Since relational references are hard to understand for humans,
HackerNews should allow to reference other posts by linking.

~~~
ghshephard
You mean like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9370861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9370861)

~~~
madez
This is what I asked for. What I wanted to ask for was not a link, but a
clickable or hoverable element that highlights or tooltips the referenced
post.

